# Colombari: "Costacurta non tifa Milan"



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2019)

Martina Colombari, moglie di Billy Costacurta e tifosa juventina, rilascia alla Stampa una curiosa dichiarazione sul marito:

"Costacurta milanista? Ci ha giocato ma non credo abbia mai tifato Milan, neanche da bambino. Penso sia abbastanza neutro. Mio figlio è come il papà: ama solo lo sport. Quindi passa dall'essere interista o milanista".


----------



## iceman. (24 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Martina Colombari, moglie di Billy Costacurta e tifosa juventina, rilascia alla Stampa una curiosa dichiarazione sul marito:
> 
> "Costacurta milanista? Ci ha giocato ma non credo abbia mai tifato Milan, neanche da bambino. Penso sia abbastanza neutro. Mio figlio è come il papà: ama solo lo sport. Quindi passa dall'essere interista o milanista".



Non ce ne può fregar di meno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Martina Colombari, moglie di Billy Costacurta e tifosa juventina, rilascia alla Stampa una curiosa dichiarazione sul marito:
> 
> "Costacurta milanista? Ci ha giocato ma non credo abbia mai tifato Milan, neanche da bambino. Penso sia abbastanza neutro. Mio figlio è come il papà: ama solo lo sport. Quindi passa dall'essere interista o milanista".



Serpe


----------



## Denny14 (24 Marzo 2019)

Praticamente una famiglia di mercenari


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Marzo 2019)

Fesserie.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Marzo 2019)

Chissene onestamente, i giocatori finché sono semplici tifosi possono tifare per chiunque, anche Bergomi nasce da tifoso del Milan tanto per dire


----------



## andreima (24 Marzo 2019)

Sto guardando per la prima volta sta osannata sfida tra le galline delle squadre più brutte d.italia,e devo dire che è una forzatura da conati di vomito cioè hanno riempito il cesso stadium di gobbi marci per vedere sta schifezza da brividi..


----------



## andreima (24 Marzo 2019)

Una partita di terza categoria da più emozioni ,almeno ogni tanto vola qualche randellata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Una partita di terza categoria da più emozioni ,almeno ogni tanto vola qualche randellata



Molto meglio la partita di ieri tra le vecchie glorie. Un panzone Fowler o un Cafù pelato valgono ancora diecimila di queste.


----------



## andreima (24 Marzo 2019)

Va beh quelli sono stati campioni fisicamente poi si tengono ancora...io vorrei sapere chi pagherà per vedere ste galline che provano a fare uno sport che non è nelle loro corde..


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Martina Colombari, moglie di Billy Costacurta e tifosa juventina, rilascia alla Stampa una curiosa dichiarazione sul marito:
> 
> "Costacurta milanista? Ci ha giocato ma non credo abbia mai tifato Milan, neanche da bambino. Penso sia abbastanza neutro. Mio figlio è come il papà: ama solo lo sport. Quindi passa dall'essere interista o milanista".



Solo uno con un Q. I. minore o uguale a 5 poteva pensare che tifasse Milan


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Marzo 2019)

Ahahahahahah ormai alla colombari non resta che fare pubblicità per gli integratori


----------



## Marilson (24 Marzo 2019)

guarda caso dichiarazione che esce il giorno che Billy va fare il capitano a Liverpool?


----------



## andreima (24 Marzo 2019)

Si più che integratori deve mangiare qualche bistecca perché è bella si,ma e un cadavere


----------



## Djici (24 Marzo 2019)

Sinceramente non so se è vero o se è un discorso che fa comodo perché deve fare il "superpartes".
In ogni caso non ci frega nulla.


----------



## IDRIVE (25 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Martina Colombari, moglie di Billy Costacurta e tifosa juventina, rilascia alla Stampa una curiosa dichiarazione sul marito:
> 
> "Costacurta milanista? Ci ha giocato ma non credo abbia mai tifato Milan, neanche da bambino. Penso sia abbastanza neutro. Mio figlio è come il papà: ama solo lo sport. Quindi passa dall'essere interista o milanista".



Oddio... e adesso chi dorme stanotte, dopo aver appreso questa ferale notizia?


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Marzo 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Martina Colombari, moglie di Billy Costacurta e tifosa juventina, rilascia alla Stampa una curiosa dichiarazione sul marito:
> 
> "Costacurta milanista? Ci ha giocato ma non credo abbia mai tifato Milan, neanche da bambino. Penso sia abbastanza neutro. Mio figlio è come il papà: ama solo lo sport. Quindi passa dall'essere interista o milanista".



Personaggio viscido che non mi è mai piaciuto..ma che non sia milanista mi frega zero..

Certo che se hai giocato 20 anni con una maglia e vinto scudetti e coppe dei campioni e giocato con gente come Baresi e Maldini senza assorbire quei colori e quei valori devi essere davvero una persona mediocre..


----------



## Stex (25 Marzo 2019)

.


----------



## Rossonero per sempre (25 Marzo 2019)

Dopo che ero finalmente tornato a dormire sereno appena appresa la notizia del matrimonio del Bobone nazionale, si ritorna a non dormire a causa di questa tragica notizia.......


----------

